
Google is making it easier for 911 to find you in an emergency - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/16/google-911-location-data-emergency/
======
timthorn
I believe this was driven by BT/EE & HTC rather than Google per se, though
Google is now enabling AML globally.

Some tech details:
[https://www.cambridgewireless.co.uk/media/uploads/files/Loca...](https://www.cambridgewireless.co.uk/media/uploads/files/LocationSIG12.12.2017-BT-
John_Medland.pdf)

[http://www.eena.org/uploads/gallery/files/operations_documen...](http://www.eena.org/uploads/gallery/files/operations_documents/2015_02_18_AML_FINAL.pdf)

